# 2004 alfa ideal need a manuel...i need to close slide outs



## Jd3wisco (May 2, 2019)

I really would like to find a paper version so I have the wiring diagrams and I could check over what this guy did and make sure it's roadworthy and I need to move it is as soon as possible so some info on how to close the slide outs would really help me


----------

